# Ball Pythons > BP Breeding >  Fourth Annual Bailey Reptiles Clutch Contest

## muddoc

The Fourth Annual Bailey Reptiles Clutch Contest is Here!!!

This is the fourth annual Bailey & Bailey Clutch Contest. First of all, I would like to thank the wonderful admin here at BP.net for allowing us to hold this contest on their site. With that said, I asked and was granted permission by the BP.net Staff to hold this contest on their site (contests are only allowed by permission). As per the Admin of BP.net, any and all Staff members (this includes Admins and Moderators) are not allowed to participate in the contest (they are however encouraged to guess just for fun). 

PLEASE READ EVERYTHING BEFORE POSTING!!!

The contest will work like this. The person that correctly guesses the phenotype (appearance)(more than one gene involved is a possibility, i.e. Double co-dominant or double dominant) and gender of the first snake OUT OF THE EGG will win that snake. In the event that more than one person has guessed the phenotype and gender, the person closest to the actual weight will prevail. Therefore, make sure that a hatchling weight guess is included in your post. Everyone is allowed ONE guess. Your guess needs to include phenotype, gender and weight. Although there is a possibility that the babies of this clutch could be carrying (i.e. Het or Poss Het) some recessive genes, I will not require that to be included in your guess, as I wont know for sure if it is carrying them or not. Please do not PM me with your guess, just include it in a response to this thread. Due to the possibility of there being legal ramifications (of which I can find no laws in the state of Louisiana) we are not going to take the chance of giving away a live animal. Therefore, we will sell the animal to the winner for the whopping sum of $1 plus actual shipping charges (Note: If you are attending a show that we will be at, we can deliver the animal to you, as this is what we did the first year, the second year and third year, we shipped the winning animal). We do have our export permits, but due to the cost involved with shipping international packages, I cannot honor guesses made by our International friends on the site (however, once again, they are encouraged to participate for fun). 

Disclaimer: Minors(under the age of 18) are encouraged to participate, however, I will need parental consent before sending the animal to the minor(i.e. I need to speak to a parent on the phone).

Here are all of the details that may help you come up with a guess:

1.This is Clutch #70 for 2011

2.The female is a Normal that is 10 years old

3.Her name is Lucy and her ID# is 01NF#2 (she was the dame for the first annual and third annual contests)(she is now deemed the Queen of the BP.net contest)

4.17 different co-dom/dom males were introduced to her enclosure (some were carrying or displaying recessive traits)

5.of the 17 males, 13 of them were observed visually copulating with her

6.She had her Post Ovulation Shed on June 9th

7.She laid her eggs in the morning on July 9th 

8.The clutch of 10 eggs and 3 slugs all candled good(with the exception of the slugs obviously), and weighed 969.8 grams (not including the slugs, which weighed 108 grams collectively)

9.The average egg size is 96.98 grams

Lastly, I wanted to mention that although we typically cut our eggs on day 52, we will be waiting until day 56 to cut these eggs, as that is the day that we typically see heads after cutting. If someone pips prior to day 56, we will cut all of the eggs. The first snake out of the eggs is the winner. Everyone please have fun making your guesses, and wed like to thank everyone for participating.

Below is a link to last years contest for anyone that wants to check it out. Last years winner did take home a female Normal (hopefully this year we get a morph out first). If you follow the link, you can click to each previous Annual Contest

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...ontest-is-Here!!!

NOTE: Please make sure that you review all of the guesses before making yours, as if any guess is a duplicate of another, the first person to guess will be the winner, and you are not allowed a second guess if you make a mistake.

Here are the pics of the female on eggs, the eggs in the tub and the eggs set up in the incubator box before resting in their home for the next 60 days.







GOOD LUCK!!!!!! :Dancin' Banana:

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (07-10-2011),ballpythonluvr (07-10-2011),_BallsUnlimited_ (07-10-2011),_Dusty_ (07-10-2011),_Evenstar_ (07-10-2011),_Exotic Ectotherms_ (07-11-2011),_GoFride_ (07-10-2011),_jason79_ (07-10-2011),_Jay_Bunny_ (07-10-2011),_jben_ (07-10-2011),_Jerhart_ (07-13-2011),JLC (07-17-2011),John1982 (07-22-2011),_Jyson_ (07-20-2011),Kymberli (07-28-2011),_mainbutter_ (07-10-2011),_Matt K_ (07-17-2011),_nwheat_ (08-22-2011),rabernet (07-11-2011),_Sama_ (07-11-2011),_SansCera_ (07-10-2011),_Shadera_ (08-07-2011),snakesRkewl (07-10-2011),_TessadasExotics_ (07-11-2011),_The Hedgehog_ (07-11-2011),_Twisted Reptiles_ (07-10-2011)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

Bumblebee Female 60 grams

----------


## ed4281

Pastel female 65 grams

----------


## spitzu

Enchi male 70 grams

----------


## RetiredJedi

Bumblebee male 62 grams

----------


## LotsaBalls

Desert male 63g

----------


## theJimmy

Lesser female, 67 grams

----------


## mainbutter

Lesser Female 61 grams

----------


## Twisted Reptiles

Enchi Female 65g

----------


## Evenstar

Lesser male, 66 grams   :Please:  :Please:  :Please: 


Thanks for the contest!   :Very Happy:

----------


## artist&writer

Mojave female 62 grams

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Thanks for doing this!  It is always so fun and exciting!  My guess is a male spider at 75 grams.

----------


## GoFride

I'm so glad you're doing this again this year - it's so much fun!  :Very Happy: 
Mojave girl 65 grams  :Snake:

----------


## fndjason4

male cinnamon 66 grams

----------


## lasweetswan

male spider 66 grams

----------


## aalomon

Desert Male 61g

----------


## PghBall

As always, thanks for a great contest!  My guess will be a female cinnamon 69 grams.

----------


## Jay_Bunny

Thanks for doing this again. It is so much fun! 

Lesser
Male
69g

----------


## AJs Snake House

Female spider 64 grams

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk

----------


## llovelace

Lesser female 59g

----------


## snakesRkewl

Thanks again Tim!

enchi female 69 grams  :Good Job:

----------


## joepythons

Pastel yellow belly female 67 grams

----------


## Ch^10

Thanks for doing this! 

Desert pastel male 71 grams!

----------


## ahunt037

Lesser Bee Female 65 grams

----------


## 771subliminal

mojave female 60 gr

----------


## JTrott

female lesser 58 grams

Jason

----------


## koloo921

Enchi female 72 grams!

----------


## asbbp

bumblebee female 68g

----------


## BigJ

Desert 68 grams!

----------


## Orlandoflor

desert male at 65 Grams

----------


## cdmendenhall

Pewter female 65 grams

----------


## Kinra

Sugar female 63g

Awesome contest!  Thank you!  :Smile:

----------


## Homegrownscales

Pewter male 65g pleeeese crossed fingers


Check out what's new on my website... www.Homegrownscales.com

----------


## JADE_reptiles

desert male 64g

----------


## Lopezxx2

Pewter Male...60 grams please :Smile:  hahaha
Thanks again for this awesome contest

----------


## Carlene16

Cinnamon Female 66 grams  :Razz:

----------


## Jessica Loesch

Pinstripe female 59g

----------


## Quiet Tempest

I love that you do this!   :Smile:  

Pastel Yellow Belly Female  63 grams

----------


## FIREball

Tiger Male 67g

----------


## MarkieJ

Mystic female @ 72 grams!   :Please:

----------


## The Mad Baller

Male StingerBee,, 58 grams,,, Great contest thanks for the fun and excitement!

----------


## BallsofMrE

im gonna guess female mojave 68.4 grams

----------


## MasonC2K

Pied Female 55 grams

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

Lemon Blast Male 69 g  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  
 :Please:  :Please:  :Please:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Please:  :Please:  :Please:

----------


## achilles_crutch

normal female 63 grams :Good Job:

----------


## Dusty

I just love this contest (even if I never win) 

My guess would be female pinstripe 68grams

----------


## zoomin31

Calico male 68 grams

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk

----------


## snakemansnakes

Female Mystic 69 grams

----------


## bell60

normal male 66g

----------


## ms381

Champagne aka puma, male 63 grams

 :Dancin' Banana:  :Please:  :Confused:  :Surprised:  :Razz:  :Smile:  :Wink: 

Matt

----------


## onna_shinigami

Female black back 58 grams

----------


## mdjudson

Pinstripe male 69 grams

----------


## Ms_jojo

Bumble bee male 65 grams :Smile:  ya that sounds good

----------


## Lthv

Lemon Blast Male 61 grams  :Very Happy:

----------


## DellaF

Normal female 64g

----------


## Trogdorpheus

Male Pastel, 66g

----------


## BallsUnlimited

Normal Male 73 grams

----------


## Wonzzer

Male cinnamon het. Hypo. 68 grams

Thanx for another great contest.

----------


## herpchick

Mystic Female 68grams
Thanks for doing this again!

----------


## Kevin_Hornby

male mystic 66 grams

----------


## Driver

Pied male 58 grams

----------


## jbean7916

Normal male 65g

sent from my EVO

----------


## jason79

Female Spinner 68 grams

----------


## elbee

Fire male 71g

----------


## Rat160

Female Desert 65g

----------


## Xan Powers

pewter male at 63 grams

----------


## TMurphy

Mystic male 61g

----------


## texanborn

female Chocolate Bee 55grams

----------


## rtpreptile

MOJAVE FEMALE 68 grams

----------


## rtpreptile

> The Fourth Annual Bailey Reptiles Clutch Contest is Here!!!
> 
> This is the fourth annual Bailey & Bailey Clutch Contest. First of all, I would like to thank the wonderful admin here at BP.net for allowing us to hold this contest on their site. With that said, I asked and was granted permission by the BP.net Staff to hold this contest on their site (contests are only allowed by permission). As per the Admin of BP.net, any and all Staff members (this includes Admins and Moderators) are not allowed to participate in the contest (they are however encouraged to guess just for fun). 
> 
> PLEASE READ EVERYTHING BEFORE POSTING!!!
> 
> The contest will work like this. The person that correctly guesses the phenotype (appearance)(more than one gene involved is a possibility, i.e. Double co-dominant or double dominant) and gender of the first snake OUT OF THE EGG will win that snake. In the event that more than one person has guessed the phenotype and gender, the person closest to the actual weight will prevail. Therefore, make sure that a hatchling weight guess is included in your post. Everyone is allowed ONE guess. Your guess needs to include phenotype, gender and weight. Although there is a possibility that the babies of this clutch could be carrying (i.e. Het or Poss Het) some recessive genes, I will not require that to be included in your guess, as I wont know for sure if it is carrying them or not. Please do not PM me with your guess, just include it in a response to this thread. Due to the possibility of there being legal ramifications (of which I can find no laws in the state of Louisiana) we are not going to take the chance of giving away a live animal. Therefore, we will sell the animal to the winner for the whopping sum of $1 plus actual shipping charges (Note: If you are attending a show that we will be at, we can deliver the animal to you, as this is what we did the first year, the second year and third year, we shipped the winning animal). We do have our export permits, but due to the cost involved with shipping international packages, I cannot honor guesses made by our International friends on the site (however, once again, they are encouraged to participate for fun). 
> 
> Disclaimer: Minors(under the age of 18) are encouraged to participate, however, I will need parental consent before sending the animal to the minor(i.e. I need to speak to a parent on the phone).
> ...


Mojave female 68grams

----------


## crbballs

Enchi female 67g

Sent from my SCH-R880 using Tapatalk

----------


## KLMuller

pinstripe female 63 grams
Sent from my DROIDX

----------


## Teresa

Fire female 63grams

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Black pastel female 72 grams

----------


## parseltoungue_morphs

bumble bee female 64 grams. :Please:

----------


## misterman

Champagne male 62 grams

----------


## PythonChick

Enchi Female 60 grams.

This contest is awesome!!

----------


## jben

Tiger female 69g

----------


## hops523

Enchi Yellow Belly Male 70 grams

----------


## amnesia

Enchi-spider, female, 68.5 grams

----------


## adamjeffery

thanks for the contest again
champagne male 68 grams
adam jeffery

----------


## Sama

Cinnamon Female 62g

----------


## I<3Dreamsicles

Male Pinstripe 65g

----------


## Meltdown Morphs

pastel spotnose female 72.7gr

----------


## TessadasExotics

Thanks again!

Male Desert 71g

----------


## zues

pastel lesser female 56g

----------


## The Hedgehog

Spinner Male 68 grams

----------


## J.Vandegrift

I'll go Male desert 60g.

----------


## ClarkT

Sulfur Male, 64 grams

----------


## loonunit

lemon blast male 65 grams

----------


## akaangela

I am going to guess what I would love to have Lesser m 67g    :Smile:

----------


## Sarin

Fire Female, 72 grams.

Too bad it's only for fun!  :Razz:  Good luck everyone.

----------


## alkibp

Pastel Female, 67 grams

----------


## L2.BP.Plox

Pastel Male 67grams.  :Please:

----------


## B@LLZ4LIFE

62 grams male normal

----------


## RobLS

Enchi Male 66g

----------


## Subdriven

lesser bee 57 grams female

----------


## T&C Exotics

cinni female 72.4 grams

----------


## gcanibe

Female Bumble bee 61 gms.

----------


## vpjimmyd

Lesser female, 71 grams

----------


## joebad976

Male Super Blast 67g

----------


## Tzeentch

female cinnamon 57 grams

----------


## BGdyl

Calico Female 60 grams

----------


## anatess

YEAY!  Another contest!  Last year's normal is happily thriving as a classroom pet.  She's quite the celebrity.   :Very Happy: 

For this year, I'm guessing it's a female yellow belly clocking in at 62 grams!  FOR THE WIN!

You're the best, Tim!

----------

_muddoc_ (07-12-2011)

----------


## TheReptileEnthusiast

Thanks, what fun! I'll go with enchi female @70g

----------


## Valentine Pirate

Lesserbee Female 68 g

----------


## Boxerblue25

Female spider 58g

----------


## Jyson

Pewter female 63 grams

----------


## Crush54

Come on Lesser female @ 69 grams!
 :Good Job:

----------


## pinkeye714

Light lesser female at @ 71.5 Grams! lol  :Wink:

----------


## Exotic Ectotherms

Female Pinstripe 70 grams

Thanks for a great contest!!!!!!

----------


## MakiMaki

Mystic Female, 65 grams.

Thanks, Tim!

----------


## Geckos-by-Pam

Black pastel female at 56 grams :-)
 Thanks!

----------


## Russ Lawson

I'll go with my same guess from last year.

Female mystic 71g.

Thanks for another great contest!

----------


## chago11

Sable female 67 grams

----------


## Miss Tuniwha

wow!  What a great contest!  I guess I will take a crack at it..  


Cinnamon 50% het hypo - Male - 62g

----------


## jsmorphs2

Champagne Female, 65g

----------


## Hilltop

mystic, pastel female 64g

----------


## garweft

Lemon blast male 70g

----------


## m00kfu

Pastel mystic female, 67 grams

----------


## sandersnd44

Spider female at 66 grams.

----------


## Lupe

Spotnose female 65 grams

----------


## PweEzy

enchi female 68g

----------


## Jerhart

As usual, Thanks Tim for putting this on.


*Fire Female 79g.*

----------


## dragonsong93

Spider female at 61g

----------


## reggi-BP

spider / male / 80g

----------


## Wobbilly5

Desert Female 70 grams

----------


## kb1290

Black Pastel Male 72g

----------


## JimmyLindberg

Pinstripe female 57.5 grams

----------


## muddoc

Thanks for all of the participation so far.  Although I know there are waaaaaay more users on here.  So, everyone get there guesses in.  The more participation the better.  I have seen some great guesses so far, and I have seen some guesses that are not even possible, due to the genetics.  Remember to think about everything that I posted in the original post before logging your guess.

Good luck to everyone.

----------

_I<3Dreamsicles_ (07-16-2011),_Quiet Tempest_ (07-16-2011)

----------


## chapskis1

Mojave Male 67g

Thanks!

----------


## skm0308

Lemon Blast female 58 grams

----------


## gardenfiend138

female, lemon blast, 64 grams!

----------


## slackerz

Mystic female 56 grams

----------


## Matt K

Mystic Male, 63 grams. Thanks a lot for continuing with this, it's always a fun thing to watch pan out.

Cheers,
-Matt

----------


## python_addict

bee male 72 grams

----------


## SansCera

Thank you for the game Tim. You have always impressed me, from the very beginning  :Bowdown: 

To increase your chances of winning be sure and check out the collection page on Bailey's website to see what the possibilities are. Be sure and keep in mind that a visual simple recessive morph is not possible when breeding to the normal female. 

sugar female 69  :Nerd:

----------

_muddoc_ (07-18-2011)

----------


## Powerspythons

Pinstripe female 52grams

----------


## bad-one

Champagne female 72g  :Smile:

----------


## Kingofspades

Spinnerblast male 56 grams

----------


## Knytemare

Spinner male 74g

----------


## Simple Man

Mystic male 69g

----------


## snake2615

Male pinstripe 63 grams

----------


## Maddumpling

pastel male 62.70 g

----------


## Ladybugzcrunch

male sugar 65g  :Very Happy:

----------


## naturesbeautybreeder

Lesser male 70g

----------


## XSReptiles

Male Champagne 67 grams

----------


## Darvie

Female champagne 68 grams

----------


## seang89

Female Enchi 66.5 Grams

----------


## TheSnakeEye

Cinny female 67 grams

----------


## paintballerpunk722

Woma female 68.5g

----------


## Chuckels

Lesser Bee Female, 77 grams.

----------


## wax32

Normal female 72 grams.

Thanks Tim!

----------


## rabernet

This is always such a fun contest, even if I'm not eligible to win. I didn't go back and read ALL the guesses, so I'm going to with male Desert 69 grams.

----------


## gold217

spider male 61g

----------


## A&Jsnakes

Pastave male 73g

----------


## Ga_herps

Lesser woma male 67 grams

----------


## KingPythons

Pastel puzzle male 65 grams

----------


## Got Balls?

Female Pinstripe 61g

----------


## Action Reptiles

Thanks for putting on this fun contest again Tim..  :Good Job: 

I'll go with male sugar 70 grams

----------


## John1982

Desert Male 68g

Too much fun, thank you Tim!  :Bowdown:

----------


## BenVizi

Awesome Contest!!! Im going with Calico Male 66 grams!!

----------


## MMReptiles

Lesser Female 65g

----------


## Kymberli

Female Pastel 64g

----------


## RondaH

Lace black back male 67 gm

----------


## bobmurffy

THANKS AGAIN FOR THE CONTEST!!! Lesser male 66.5 grams  :Smile:

----------


## NNJExotics

Enchi female 67.5g

----------


## Ash

male pastel lesser 67 grams  :Very Happy:

----------


## Alleykat

Male spider 59 grams

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Strtaylor

Lesser Male 66.5 grams!

----------


## babyknees

lesser female 64g

----------


## naturesbeautybreeder

How many more days till te hatch?

----------


## cboocks

Cinnamon female 63g

----------


## clarky_man

BumbleBee Female 66 grams

----------


## Teclis

Normal female 55 grams.

----------


## spied

this is awesome!
normal male 60 grams  :Very Happy:

----------


## jjsnakedude

pin female 79 grams

----------


## Shadera

Mystic male, 75 grams.

Thanks again, these are always so much fun.   :Good Job:

----------


## muddoc

Great guesses so far.  I love this as much as everyone else, especially since I know some are wrong right away.  I like to see what people really want as well, because I feel most people will guess for something on their wish list.

I am sad to say that it looks like we have already lost one egg.  However, the rest are looking great, and there are still plenty of eggs.

The contest seems to be getting a bit less traffic than normal, and there are definitely fewer guesses (especially with the size of the membership here).  So, tell your friends, and get them on here.  The more the merrier.

----------

snakesRkewl (08-07-2011)

----------


## Fastjazzy

Spider male 68g

----------


## python_addict

> The contest seems to be getting a bit less traffic than normal, and there are definitely fewer guesses (especially with the size of the membership here).  So, tell your friends, and get them on here.  The more the merrier.


I had my boyfriend sign up and play but hes not all about morphs so he had to guess normal lol sorry to hear about the one egg but glad to hear all the rest are doing great  :Smile:

----------


## CentralCoastPython

Mojave male 52 G 

THX!!

----------


## het.pied

Phantom Female 76g!!!

Good luck everyone!

----------


## ClarkT

The more the merrier? Does that mean nobody has guessed close yet? Obviously you won't know until it hatches.... I just wonder how many completely wrong guesses there are, meaning how many you know aren't a possibility. Keep it going! It sure is difficult to wait for this to finish, though!

----------


## tdharris70

Female pastel 69 g

----------


## Slashmaster

Here we go... Mojave F 64 grams.  :Smile:

----------


## muddoc

> The more the merrier? Does that mean nobody has guessed close yet? Obviously you won't know until it hatches.... I just wonder how many completely wrong guesses there are, meaning how many you know aren't a possibility. Keep it going! It sure is difficult to wait for this to finish, though!


All I will say is that there are a lot of guesses that are potentials.  Although, I got to thinking this year, what happens if noone guessed the first animal to emerge.  I don't know what to do, because it has always been at least three of the same guesses, and we always had to go to the weight to get the winner.  

Last year, the second animal to emerge was donated to USARK.  SO, this year, I will do the same thing, and if there is no winner this year, or in the future, then I will donate #1 and #2 to USARK.

Good luck!!!!!

----------

_Quiet Tempest_ (08-12-2011),_Shadera_ (08-19-2011),_Wapadi_ (08-22-2011)

----------


## pinkeye714

I already guessed a while ago.=[ hatch already!

----------


## AKballs

killer bee M 82 g

----------


## cdavidson9

Mystic Female 69 grams!!

----------


## JLC

> All I will say is that there are a lot of guesses that are potentials.  Although, I got to thinking this year, what happens if noone guessed the first animal to emerge. .....


Does this contemplation mean that there are potential genetic/gender possibilities that no one has guessed yet? 

I haven't made my guess yet.  Haven't read through the tons of guesses either, so I may repeat someone else's.  Of course, I can't win...but it's still fun to guess. 

 :Very Happy:  Mystic Potion - Female - 59g  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jerhart

> Does this contemplation mean that there are potential genetic/gender possibilities that no one has guessed yet? 
> 
> I haven't made my guess yet.  Haven't read through the tons of guesses either, so I may repeat someone else's.  Of course, I can't win...but it's still fun to guess. 
> 
>  Mystic Potion - Female - 59g


Maybe try searching this thread for "mystic" and scroll through all of those to see if you make a duplicate guess.  It is what I have done on past competitions if I join the party late and don't feel like going through each post...  :Smile:

----------

JLC (08-14-2011)

----------


## JLC

> Maybe try searching this thread for "mystic" and scroll through all of those to see if you make a duplicate guess.  It is what I have done on past competitions if I join the party late and don't feel like going through each post...


Oh sure....get all smart on me!  :Razz:   Excellent advice!  I'm a dork for not thinking of it!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Wildman09

Female Spinner, 48 grams.  :Very Happy:

----------


## KrazyKracka

Female Mojave 64 grams!       :Snake:

----------


## AlmightyMoof

Let's say a female sulfur, 65g  :Very Happy: 

Oh~, how exciting!

----------


## Miss Tuniwha

> Let's say a female sulfur, 65g 
> 
> Oh~, how exciting!


you mean EGG-citing??  HA..  *lame, I know..  just couldn't resist*

----------

AlmightyMoof (08-20-2011)

----------


## AlmightyMoof

Couldn't have said it better myself  :Wink:

----------


## Jonzin4BallPythons

So i take it time must be gettin close. Couple weeks? Guess i should make a guess ... hey i might even get lucky and win my 1st Ball  :Wink: 

Female Spider 67g

Cheers,

John

----------


## pbjtime8908

looks like fun

female cinny 63g

----------


## CCfive

Pewter male 65.5g

----------


## Johnny84

Spider Male @ 56 Grams :Cool:

----------


## nwheat

Tiger male 64 grams

Thanks for hosting such a great contest!

----------


## Deadly_Legend

mystic male weight of 69grams

----------


## Samsa

Pinstripe male, 69.2 grams.

----------


## Wapadi

Awesome idea and such fun!!

Calico female 69g for the win!!

----------


## Munizfire

how long till they hatch?

My guess is Pinstripe Male 58g :Please:  :Please:  :Please:  :Please:  :Please:  :Please:

----------


## cyber

Bumblebee Female 64 grams

----------


## Bluielover

Spider male @ 64 grams

----------


## R&DP

I'm going to say female Pastel 72 gr.  :Snake:

----------


## KAG LLC

male champagne 64gm

----------


## Argentra

Ah, the contest.  :Very Happy:  Glad it's back again. Now let's see...

Spider Female 60g

Just cause that's what I would love to have again.

----------


## fredanthony

Male Yellow Belly, 68 grams.

----------


## MiltonGvez

I think ill go with a Tiger Female...68 grams :Smile:  Clutch!!!! For the win

----------


## muddoc

Sorry for the lack of updates this year, but the incubator has been hectic this year.

Day 56 is September 3.  I will be in Anaheim for the NARBC show that weekend.  So, this year, I will cut on September 2nd (Friday), before I catch my flight.  That is assuming noone slits before then.  With that said, Monica (my wife for those that don't know) will be watching the clutch diligently to ensure that we catch on film the first one out of the egg.  She is not good at posting pics, so in the event that one comes out before I get home, the pic will have to wait until Monday evening (when I return from the show).

Outside of the one egg that went bad early on, the remaining 9 eggs all look great.

Thanks for all of the participation, and as always, good luck to everyone.

----------

_akaangela_ (08-30-2011),_Argentra_ (08-27-2011),ballpythonluvr (08-31-2011),Deadly_Legend (08-25-2011),_Dusty_ (08-25-2011),_Exotic Ectotherms_ (08-31-2011),_Jerhart_ (08-25-2011),Jessica Loesch (08-25-2011),JLC (08-25-2011),John1982 (09-01-2011),Kymberli (08-26-2011),_LotsaBalls_ (08-30-2011),_Munizfire_ (08-27-2011),_naturesbeautybreeder_ (08-25-2011),_PghBall_ (08-31-2011),_Quiet Tempest_ (08-27-2011),_R&DP_ (08-25-2011),_seang89_ (08-27-2011),_Shadera_ (08-25-2011),_slackerz_ (08-28-2011),_TessadasExotics_ (08-31-2011),_wax32_ (08-29-2011)

----------


## BALLZY

Mojave female 69g

----------


## wRobio

Sugar, Female, 66 grams

----------


## Munizfire

No peeps yet?

----------


## Soterios

Yellow Belly Female, 71g

----------


## muddoc

> No peeps yet?


As of last night, none yet.

Also I would like to up date my last post.  Due to a bit of bad luck, I will not be going to Anaheim this year.  Therefore, I will wait to cut the eggs until Saturday (if noone has pipped by day 56).  I will be home all weekened watching the clutch, and will definitely post a pic of the first snake out.

Last reminder that once the eggs are cut, no more guesses will be valid.  The post that determines the cut off for guessing will be the post that displays the picture of the cut eggs.

Good luck once again,

----------

_adamjeffery_ (08-31-2011),Deadly_Legend (08-31-2011),John1982 (09-01-2011),_Munizfire_ (09-01-2011),_PghBall_ (08-31-2011),_Shadera_ (09-03-2011),snakesRkewl (09-01-2011)

----------


## Repsrul

Champagne M 66grams

----------


## Quiet Tempest

Any updates?   :Very Happy:

----------


## jfrazi

female pastel 68grams

----------


## JoeEllisReptiles

Mojave Spider Female, 67 grams

----------


## adamjeffery

just waiting for tomorrow...yeah
adam

----------


## Lopezxx2

Woo hoo the big day. Fingers cross.  :Smile:

----------


## Rat160

Will certainly be watching all day at work.

----------


## snakesRkewl

Good luck everyone  :Smile:

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

Are we there yet ???  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## muddoc

There were no pippers as of yesterday evening.  I will be going out to cut them shortly.

So, with that said, I will post the picture at 3 pm CST this afternoon.  This will giver the last minute guessers about 6 more hours to may a guess.  After the picture is posted, no guesses will be valid.  

p.s.  We should have a happy winner by the end of the holiday weekend.

Good Luck to everyone,

----------

dr del (09-03-2011),_Shadera_ (09-03-2011)

----------


## Shortandfat

guess i am a last minute guesser, but why not.  

71g Male Mojave 


Thanks

----------


## Homegrownscales

Fingers and toes crossed! Good luck guys! 


Check out what's new on my website... www.Homegrownscales.com

----------


## JulieInNJ

Lesser male, 59.6 grams.  Good luck all!

----------


## elizabethwoodward37

enchi spider female 62 grams

----------


## muddoc

Ladies and Gents,
  When I went out this morning to cut, there was one pipper.  It is the snake in the top right, as is somewhat obvious from the incubation material on it.  Attached is the picture of the cut animals.  The eggs are a bit bloodier than normal, as I don't typically cut holes in my eggs, I usually cut slits, but for photo purposes, I cut off little lids.  It appears to me that there are at least 5 sires in this clutch, and some of the offspring include, Womas, Enchis, Yellow Bellys, Pastel Yellow Bellys, Sables, Pastel Mystics, and there is one normal in the clutch.  I just looked in on them to make sure that noone is out yet, and there is no winner yet.  I have been checking the clutch every 1 to 2 hours.  It may be a sleepless night tonight, as I don't want more than one to be out in the middle of the night.

Enough of my babble, here is the pic (note, the bad egg was removed before I cut the clutch.

----------

_adamjeffery_ (09-03-2011),Deadly_Legend (09-03-2011),_Munizfire_ (09-03-2011),_Quiet Tempest_ (09-03-2011),_Shadera_ (09-03-2011)

----------


## Deadly_Legend

Can't wait to see who won! and awesome picture of the clutch  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jay_Bunny

Aww, I'm out. But good luck to everyone else who guessed those morphs!!!!!!

----------


## Munizfire

> Aww, I'm out. But good luck to everyone else who guessed those morphs!!!!!!


+1

----------


## adamjeffery

i knew i didnt have a shot as you hadnt posted any champagne's as breeders on ur site. but i figured i would just guess what i wanted and didnt already have....good luck to those with the guesses!!!

----------


## Homegrownscales

I'm out too  :Sad:  good luck to everyone else!!!!


Check out what's new on my website... www.Homegrownscales.com

----------


## dr del

5 sires!!!??  :Surprised: 

Man you have the best clutches.  :Bowdown: 

Good luck to everyone.  :Good Job: 


dr del

----------


## JulieInNJ

I'm out too.  Good luck all!

----------


## Quiet Tempest

FIVE sires!!  Wow!!  :Bowdown: 

I'm still in!  LOL    Good luck to everyone else still in the game!!

----------


## Argentra

Knew I should have guessed Pastel.  :Very Happy:  Ah well...nice looking clutch there!

----------


## Ladybugzcrunch

What!!! No sugar.  I loose...again :Sad:  Here's to pretty babies though :Good Job:

----------


## MiltonGvez

So i see there is enchi. I guessed Tiger. Is there a possibility for me or is it just an enchi?

----------


## slackerz

5 sires?wow!!Congratz...and good luck for those who still remain in the game..lol

----------


## Driver

lol I was out when I made my guess. At the time I didnt know any better and guessed a Pied.  I didnt understand the recessive morph at the time.

GL to every one else.

----------


## Jessica Loesch

darn im out  :Sad:

----------


## muddoc

A few heads out this morning, but still no winner.  I fully believe that someone will be out by the end of the day.

Stay Tuned!

----------

snakesRkewl (09-04-2011)

----------


## LotsaBalls

Dang! No deserts. Oh well good luck everyone!

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

Ahh I'm out no Lemon Blasts... lol At least there is pastel mix  :Wink:  and Now being a mod I'm out for good... Good luck to everybody still in Game  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------


## ballpythonluvr

I guessed a spider so I am finished but Good Luck to all of you that still have a chance!

----------


## Hilltop

Woot still in, I think I got goosebumps

----------


## reptilenut

Pastel male, weight 62 grams

Sent from my Hero using Tapatalk

----------


## adamjeffery

> Pastel male, weight 62 grams
> 
> Sent from my Hero using Tapatalk


chances at taking guesses ended yesterday when the first one pip'ed.
sorry
adam jeffery

----------


## PythonChick

Come on female enchi! I make the same guess every year and this is the first time I've actually been in the running when things started pipping. This is so exciting! Thanks again for having such an awesome contest!

----------


## cdavidson9

Still in, still in, still in!!!!!

----------


## chago11

come on sable female.

----------


## seang89

Lets go enchi female!!!

----------


## Quiet Tempest

I wish there was a streaming video for this.  LOL

----------


## PythonChick

> I wish there was a streaming video for this.  LOL


Then I REALLY wouldn't be getting any studying done!

----------


## snakesRkewl

> PythonChick
> Come on female enchi!





> seang89
> Lets go enchi female!!!


I'm with both of you on this one.
I count 9 votes for enchi female, none with the same weight  :Smile: 

Go Enchi Go  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Quiet Tempest

Please be a female Pastel YB!  :Please:

----------


## Matt K

I love that picture--great job with that beautiful clutch guys!

Cheers,
-Matt

----------


## muddoc

The first snake crawled out yesterday evening.  My apologies for not getting it up last night, but in light of the tropical storm down here, we have been having interrupted internet.

And here is the pic:
 

And the winner is Yellow Belly female at 62.1 grams.  Only two people guessed Yellow Belly female and Anatess was the closest weight.  I can't believe she won 2 years in a row.  If the winner does not contact us within 10 days, the second runner up will be the winner.




> YEAY!  Another contest!  Last year's normal is happily thriving as a classroom pet.  She's quite the celebrity.  
> 
> For this year, I'm guessing it's a female yellow belly clocking in at 62 grams!  FOR THE WIN!
> 
> You're the best, Tim!


Below is a list of all of the males that went in with Lucy and the ones with a "C" next to them were actually visually documented as copulating:
Woma - C
Pastel Het Hypo
Hypo Cinnamon - C
Enchi Het Axanthic - C
Pewter - C
Pastel Mystic - C
BumbleBee - C
Mystic - C
Mojave Spider Het Hypo - C
Hypo Mojave - C
Sable
Pinstripe Het Axanthic
StingerBee - C
Spinner - C
Lesser Het G-Stripe
Sugar - C
Pastel Ivory - C

Just for everyone's interest, the next animals out in order are below:
Winner - Yellow Belly Female
Second - Woma Male
Third - Normal female
Fourth - Pastel Yellow Belly Male
Fifth - Enchi male

I will add the rest once they emerge as well.  That is three sires so far, and I am pretty sure that there are at least two more sires sitting in the eggs.

Congrats to Anatess, and a big thank you to everyone that participated.  I already can't wait for next year.

----------

John1982 (09-05-2011),_Soterios_ (09-18-2011)

----------


## dr del

Congratulations Anatess.  :Very Happy:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana: 

I love this competition.  :Smile: 


dr del

----------


## spitzu

Unreal!  Congrats Anatess!

----------


## Jay_Bunny

Congrats Anatess!  :Pink Elephant:  :Pink Elephant:  :Dance:  :Dance:

----------


## Quiet Tempest

Wow! Way to go Anatess!  

psssst...how'd you do that!?  LOL

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Big congrats to anatess!  Well done with your guess! :Good Job:

----------


## Hilltop

grats on the win anatess.  Ill be looking for this contest next year it was really fun

----------


## mpkeelee

Congrats Anatess! Two years in a row! That's incredible! I'll be looking for this thread next year. Thanks Tim

----------


## Soterios

Oh man, I'm the runner up I guess? 

Is it bad I hope the winner doesn't post up?  :Embarassed:

----------


## John1982

Congratulations on the win, great stuff!

----------


## Shadera

Congrats!  And thank you Tim, for another fun contest.   :Salute:

----------


## Matt K

Anatess, that's unbelievable! And she was SPOT ON the weight! Next year just PM me your guess so I can get a win in  :Razz: . Congratulations!!

Cheers,
-Matt

----------


## wax32

Congrats Anatess, thanks again Tim for a fun contest!  :Very Happy:

----------


## slackerz

Congratz!!nice competition..hope will be this kind again next year..lol

----------


## JulieInNJ

Congrats!  And thanks for a really fun contest!!!

----------


## python_addict

Congrats! soooo where is this winner at? lol are you gonna let us in on a secret??

----------


## PghBall

Congrats Anatess!  :Good Job:

----------


## TessadasExotics

Congrats Anatess, and a BIG Thanks out to Bailey & Bailey Reptiles!

----------


## muddoc

> Yellow Belly Female, 71g


Anatess, has failed to contact us within the 10 days.  Per the rules, if no contact is made, the animal goes to the first runner-up.  Please take a moment to congratulate Soterios with me.  His guess is posted above, and makes him the new winner of the contest.

If Soterios does not contact me within 10 days, there was no second-runner-up.  Therefore, the proceeds from the sale of the animal will be donated to USARK.  Also, the second hatchling out will also be sold with proceeds going to USARK (I have been doing this for the last 2 years of the contest).  I will be posting the second animal up for sale here on BP.net as soon as it is ready to go.

Lastly, the clutch shed out yesterday, but I haven't had a chance yet to get a post shed shot of the winner and second snake out.  Hopefully I will have these pics up by the end of the weekend.

Congrats again Soterios.

----------

_Soterios_ (09-16-2011)

----------


## Soterios

Oh man! I'm so excited! Thanks again!

PM sent!

----------

_muddoc_ (09-16-2011)

----------


## JLC

Awesome!  Congrats, Paul!  :Sunny:

----------

_Soterios_ (09-16-2011)

----------


## mpkeelee

Sorry anatess, Congrats Paul!! Go claim ur prize

----------

_Soterios_ (09-16-2011)

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Congrats Soterios!

----------

_Soterios_ (09-16-2011)

----------


## rabernet

Congratulations Paul!!!

----------

_Soterios_ (09-16-2011)

----------


## JulieInNJ

Congrats!

----------

_Soterios_ (09-16-2011)

----------


## Quiet Tempest

Sorry Anatess!  Congrats Soterios!

----------

_Soterios_ (09-16-2011)

----------


## Argentra

Congrats, man! This proves that it pays to be vigilant.  :Very Happy: 

Still, really cool that the first winner got 2 in a row. Maybe they're psychic.  :Razz:

----------

_Soterios_ (09-16-2011)

----------


## muddoc

Paul has made contact and is officially the winner.  I will be getting pics of the entire clutch and Paul's Yellow Belly this weekend.  I will post pics in this thread once I get them taken.  After Paul's girl has had three meals, we will get her on her way to Arizona.

Grats again Paul.

----------

dr del (09-16-2011),_Soterios_ (09-16-2011)

----------


## Soterios

> Paul has made contact and is officially the winner.  I will be getting pics of the entire clutch and Paul's Yellow Belly this weekend.  I will post pics in this thread once I get them taken.  After Paul's girl has had three meals, we will get her on her way to Arizona.
> 
> Grats again Paul.


Whoohoo! I can't wait to see her! Already getting her set-up....set up! :Snake:

----------


## snakesRkewl

> After Paul's girl has had three meals, we will get her on her way to Arizona.
> 
> Grats again Paul.


Congrats Paul!

----------

_Soterios_ (09-16-2011)

----------


## muddoc

Sorry it took me so long, but I can barely keep up with hatchlings this year.  Anywho, here is a pic of Soterios' beautiful Yellow Belly girl.  She has already taken a rat and should be ready to go home in a couple weeks (probably after we get back from Tinley).

Grats again Soterios.

----------

_Soterios_ (09-25-2011)

----------


## Soterios

She's fantastic! I can't wait!

----------


## anatess

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!

She would have been a perfect pair for that Yellowbelly I got from you Tim!!!!!!

I can't believe I missed this.  I AM BEATING UP MY HEAD OVER THIS.

But then, okay, so I won 2 in a row... what's the secret?

I don't know... but I've been guessing on what I would like to have.  I really wanted a normal baby last year and this year, I really wanted a female yellow-belly to go with my male yellow-belly, Phoenix, that I got from Tim last year...

I can't believe I missed out.

----------

_muddoc_ (09-29-2011)

----------


## Soterios

She's here!

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...Contest-Snake!

----------

_muddoc_ (10-20-2011)

----------


## muddoc

Grats Paul.  Another great contest goes down in the history books.  Everyone please join in next year, and make the 5th Anniversary contest the best one yet.

----------

dr del (10-21-2011),_Soterios_ (10-20-2011)

----------


## NGreptiles

champagne female 61 grams :Please:

----------


## JLC

> champagne female 61 grams


LOL...sorry to say, but this year's contest is long over.  I'll go ahead and lock the thread to prevent any further confusion.  Watch for next year's contest, though!  :Very Happy:

----------

